# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone Box Update Again, Standalone Blackberry MEP1,MEP2,MEP3,MEP4,MEP5 CALC ADDED

## gsm4maroc

Hi, 
  Quote:
     - Blackberry Module is standalone now, no need server connection
- MEP List combobox updated (237 meps), if not supported - type manually
- Added MEP-1 (SIM Card) to Requested MEP gro*****
- Added MEP-3 (Network Subset) to Requested MEP gro*****
- Added MEP-5 (Corporate) to Requested MEP gro*****
- Box firmware v01.63 is required
- After activating new firmware, box have internal 50 phones limit  counter for security reasons. Each calculation drops counter. After  reaching 0, Blackberry and XGold (use same slot) service is simply  deactivated. To make it working again - just upgrade your box by Box  Maintenance again - no re-activation fees, at all.     
Where from download?
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
1. Make sure you've installed Installer v1.15 installed first
2. Upgrade your box firmware to v1.63 
Best Regards & Stay Tuned,
Cyclone Team

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا 
متابعة جيدة

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

